# X Post: Dave Wilson accused mixing breeds



## Nizmo

Thats it, Im out, Im done, I quit, everything must go!!! - The Elite Edge American Bully Forum

" Now I've been accused of mixing breed" -DAVE WILSON "NEW" 
LIKE I HAVE ALWAYS SAID I DO BELIEVE MANY HAVE MIXED IN BREEDS SUCH AS FRENCHIE, I DO BELIEVE MANY HAVEN'T. THERE ARE STILL STAFF X APBT TRUE RE CROSSES

Now the crazier rumors&#8230; pertaining to me...
I'll try and be short.

It used to be just some paper hanging crap, but man it has recently gotten out of control.

No I didn't hang any papers, I have documented proof, photo proof, and some video proof of every breeding I have ever done, and people have come to my home and seen this first hand. Only I know what I did in my breedings, there is no other source that can say otherwise. Shoot the dogs you see in the peds today are only the ones I decided made the cuts to be Razors Edge, there are so many that didn't work out right and were never used in the program, what you see now is just a small window of what worked.

I heard I took peoples names off papers and put mine on them, actually NO it's the other way around and part of my fall out with that registry was for allowing that at that time. I have had dogs I bred and placed, whose names were changed later in life and it looked like the people I placed dos with created my line. 
But anyway, that's old news.

Now I've been accused of mixing breeds, and again that was never even an idea in my head, just Pits and Staffs.

Lately I've been accused of stealing dogs, killing dogs, killing people, threatening people, being girl jealous; just flat out crazy!!!!


----------



## redog

they're coming at dave from all directions. I dont blame him for being angry


----------



## Nizmo

"I do most of this for fun, well I used to, now a lot of the fun is gone and I do it because I said I would and I don’t let people or the breed down! I’m indebted to serve this breed, so when it’s not about money are you? 
I’ve proven I’m here for better or worse and still when there is No personal gain."

after reading this it brought a lot of light into the ABKC for me. i look at the registry to be for us, the people and the dogs. really great read for the registry


----------



## Nizmo

redog said:


> they're coming at dave from all directions. I dont blame him for being angry


no i dont either. dude has a lot on his plate. and he's not getting paid to deal with all this CRAP!
he's a guy that you can say is really in it for the dogs and the people, no matter what goes on.


----------



## Firehazard

two fish in a bucket ;roll: :flush: everyone loves ya and hates ya for the same reason.. He'll be loved again, he knows what hes doin with genetics and how to get what he wants out of this or that. :clap: falls into the category of "my own business" ... they still loved and sought after and still pay outrageous prices for them dont they??? :hammer: 

:roll: em' and feed em fish heads...


----------



## Nizmo

Firehazard said:


> two fish in a bucket :roll: :flush: everyone loves ya and hates ya for the same reason.. He'll be loved again, he knows what hes doin with genetics and how to get what he wants out of this or that. :clap:  falls into the category of "my own business"  ... they still loved and sought after and still pay outrageous prices for them dont they??? :hammer:
> 
> :roll: em' and feed em fish heads...[/QUOTE]
> 
> what do you mean?


----------



## Firehazard

let em :roll: off.. 

meaning if I had a meal of fried/smoked fish.. give em the fish heads to eat.. which means basically F U ! and the horse you road in on.  .. . . ya know ?? He dont need that  and so shouldnt even stress it.


----------



## Nizmo

Firehazard said:


> let em fk off..
> 
> meaning if I had a meal of fried/smoked fish.. give em the fish heads to eat.. which means basically F U ! and the horse you road in on.  .. . ya know ?? He dont need that  and so shouldnt even stress it.


oh i gotcha! lol sorry, little confused lately lmao

everywhere anyone goes theres always going to be someone that has something to say.
but i look at it like this. if people are thinking of you and taking time to talk crap then you gotta be doing something right.


----------



## redog

Nizmo said:


> no i dont either. dude has a lot on his plate. and he's not getting paid to deal with all this CRAP!
> he's a guy that you can say is really in it for the dogs and the people, no matter what goes on.


dave copyrighted bullypalooza for the abkc. dudes were trying to tell him that it was their word and dave stole it and claimed it. like its worth big money or something.

guys lets watch the language in the public side of the forum. I caught myself cussing too before i saw where we were lol


----------



## Firehazard

sorry.. I wasnt thinking thought this was VIP.. fixd em 

hey yeah.. basically I think that if hes causin a ruckus then thats simple power over them; imagine all them people letting daves skills and what he does making them angry .. they're giving him even more power .. hell .. if was I was dave I would just :flush: em all too! In reality at this point people have to slander no one can give anything but self recognition.


----------



## EL CUCO

Pardon my ignorance...I read that "dave" copyrighted the bullypalooza fraise but....who exactly is this guy and what is he for our breed? Again, pardon the iggy


----------



## Firehazard

Dave wilson was a main founder of the Classic Bully .. splicing APBT and modern ASTs .. .. thats it in short .. and RE was the primary dog for the classic bully as colbys primo was to AST.

check the read by Dave wilson ..

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/37291-dave-wilson-re-bloodline.html


----------



## angelbaby

I dont blame him for being mad but he did bring alot of this on himself. Acting like nothing is for the money is BS in my opinion the registry is a BUISNESS every buisness is out to make money , big reason half these " freaks" have papers they do nothing for the breed and dont conform to the standards yet can be registered because money speeks louder.
The copy wright thing was very low of him to take something that someone else came up with and the other guy was using for so many years but he felt the need to take the name and copywright it to himself , when asked about it on BTK's show he coped out and said he didnt that the ABKC did ...LMAO well who is running the ABKC hmmmmm. 
I think Dave and the ABKC are in some hot water right now I got to read the law suit that the UKC has against them and its pretty detailed and long , he does have alot on his plate right now and with all the allegations going around I think his outbursts and attitude arent helping him much , he would be in better standings to just keep his mouth shut , who does he have to respond to anyways I think anyone who feels ill or against him is going to feel the same way no matter what his response is there will always be { in EE terms } HATERS lol.


----------



## aus_staffy

What's the UKC suing him for?


----------



## angelbaby

suing the ABKC , they pretty much took the UKC registration papers and copied them just used there own stamp lol , I believe they are suing over copywrite infringement use of the "performance perdigree " wording and the set up of the way they have there papers its pretty much identical in looks and wording.


----------



## aus_staffy

angelbaby said:


> suing the ABKC , they pretty much took the UKC registration papers and copied them just used there own stamp lol , I believe they are suing over copywrite infringement use of the "performance perdigree " wording and the set up of the way they have there papers its pretty much identical in looks and wording.


Ah, I see. Thanks for answering that for me. I wasn't aware there was a lawsuit against the registry from the UKC.

Pretty interesting that they would do that. You'd think they would at least change them enough to make sure something like this didn't happen.


----------



## angelbaby

Lawsuit Summary - United Kennel Club, Inc. v. American Bully Kennel Club, Inc.


----------



## performanceknls

Didn't he admit in one of is interviews if mixing in breeds?


----------



## Sadie

I think they tried to come back and say after Dave gave that interview that the person twisted his words and made up stuff that Dave didn't say. Who Knows....


----------



## aus_staffy

performanceknls said:


> Didn't he admit in one of is interviews if mixing in breeds?


I'm sure I'll be corrected but I believe he was referring to adding in the Amstaff. He mentions that other breeders have been mixing other breeds in.


----------



## Nizmo

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Pardon my ignorance...I read that "dave" copyrighted the bullypalooza fraise but....who exactly is this guy and what is he for our breed? Again, pardon the iggy


when you see RE in the ped, thats Dave Wilson



angelbaby said:


> I dont blame him for being mad but he did bring alot of this on himself. Acting like nothing is for the money is BS in my opinion the registry is a BUISNESS every buisness is out to make money , big reason half these " freaks" have papers they do nothing for the breed and dont conform to the standards yet can be registered because money speeks louder.
> The copy wright thing was very low of him to take something that someone else came up with and the other guy was using for so many years but he felt the need to take the name and copywright it to himself , when asked about it on BTK's show he coped out and said he didnt that the ABKC did ...LMAO well who is running the ABKC hmmmmm.
> I think Dave and the ABKC are in some hot water right now I got to read the law suit that the UKC has against them and its pretty detailed and long , he does have alot on his plate right now and with all the allegations going around I think his outbursts and attitude arent helping him much , he would be in better standings to just keep his mouth shut , who does he have to respond to anyways I think anyone who feels ill or against him is going to feel the same way no matter what his response is there will always be { in EE terms } HATERS lol.


the registry HAS to be a business. but if you read what he said it needs to be having an income to pay everyone for all the work. no one is going to work promo, as he mostly is. they havent been around too long and yet they still stay at the around the same prices as the UKC. thats says A LOT IMO. if they were there for a big part of the money it would cost soo much more to do anything with them ya know.

i think the UKC lawsuit will blow over. i think his reactions to everything that is going on his just his personality. he hasnt gone hollywood on us like a lot of the bully people. he stands up for himself and doesnt take  for people accusing him and making false accusations. if i were him i would reply and set the record straight also. wouldnt you? if people were saying that the line you created and people love make a whole bunch of crap up because they want there 15 minutes of fame.. i think thats messed up. the RE line is by far my favorite.
but i think at some point he doesnt need to answer to all the crap going on. yeah answer the big stuff, but dont mind thew pitty small stuff.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Nizmo said:


> when you see RE in the ped, thats Dave Wilson
> 
> the registry HAS to be a business. but if you read what he said it needs to be having an income to pay everyone for all the work. no one is going to work promo, as he mostly is. they havent been around too long and yet they still stay at the around the same prices as the UKC. thats says A LOT IMO. if they were there for a big part of the money it would cost soo much more to do anything with them ya know.
> 
> i think the UKC lawsuit will blow over. i think his reactions to everything that is going on his just his personality. he hasnt gone hollywood on us like a lot of the bully people. he stands up for himself and doesnt take  for people accusing him and making false accusations. if i were him i would reply and set the record straight also. wouldnt you? if people were saying that the line you created and people love make a whole bunch of crap up because they want there 15 minutes of fame.. i think thats messed up. the RE line is by far my favorite.
> but i think at some point he doesnt need to answer to all the crap going on. yeah answer the big stuff, but dont mind thew pitty small stuff.


He's already answered all the questions he needs to answer. We did a show with Dave a few weeks ago.

To anyone that has questions for Dave pertaining to the ABKC or RE please hit him up and ask him yourself, don't get caught up in the drama. He has no problem answering questions. Everyone wants to blame Dave for anything that happens regarding ABKC or EE or anything related when the fact of the matter is there are so many more people behind the ABKC than just Dave. Everyone wants to hold Dave responsible for anything and everything when he is just 1 person.

The BBCR/ABKC drama will blow over soon enough. Just another segment from As the Bullies Turn/The Young and the Bully. Every 5 minutes it seems one of my phone is going off or ringing talking about some drama ish. I'm so over it........The less everyone else pays attention to it then the sooner it will go away......


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

redog said:


> dave copyrighted bullypalooza for the abkc. dudes were trying to tell him that it was their word and dave stole it and claimed it. like its worth big money or something.
> 
> guys lets watch the language in the public side of the forum. I caught myself cussing too before i saw where we were lol


It was an ABKC sanctioned event from the beginning; however, Chas made it what it is. It was always an ABKC show and while I don't agree with the trademarking it is what it is. Chas will hold the same event just as big in March I'm sure but under a different name.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

performanceknls said:


> Didn't he admit in one of is interviews if mixing in breeds?


No, he didn't say that. He said OTHER breeders (i.e. Gottline {my words not his lol} mixed in other breeds. I'm sure there was mixing on the RE side too, but not by Dave. That was Dave's biggest mistake is letting other people have his dogs and not controlling what they did with them. To me it is similar to John Colby letting the APBT become available to anyone that wanted one. I always wonder what state the breed would be in today if not everyone could have gotten their hands on an APBT. Same goes for the American Bully. Too many irresponsible owners have been able to get their hands on these dogs and the result is a negative reputation and a breed in a state of crisis.


----------



## Firehazard

@ Lauren .. 
 there you are... Well said


----------



## redog

Lauren for pres of the abkc!


----------



## Mach0

pitbullmamanatl said:


> No, he didn't say that. He said OTHER breeders (i.e. Gottline {my words not his lol} mixed in other breeds. I'm sure there was mixing on the RE side too, but not by Dave. That was Dave's biggest mistake is letting other people have his dogs and not controlling what they did with them. To me it is similar to John Colby letting the APBT become available to anyone that wanted one. I always wonder what state the breed would be in today if not everyone could have gotten their hands on an APBT. Same goes for the American Bully. Too many irresponsible owners have been able to get their hands on these dogs and the result is a negative reputation and a breed in a state of crisis.


Good frigging post Lauren


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

i think he needs to learn to just let people leave. and i think if he knows which dogs are false hung papers or mixed from before he became started running the abkc should be taken care of. idk if that is how it is but its how i read it.


----------



## KMdogs

There is so much crap in and around the breed which makes it 10 fold harder to even figure out what happened where. We all hear Bullies started with two breeds, AST and APBT now whether that fact or a tale who knows..not really the point, only person(s) that know 100% are those that were involved in the very beginning for the dogs. 

If he did he did, if he didn't he didn't. The more powerful you are the more those will attempt to disprove you. Only those that breed, feed, keep, etc know whats going on. In the golden age of social networking and the internet in general things are even more so misleading, misinterpreted, etc. Just one more reason i don't go out and discuss in grave detail every little thing.

Dave should have left it as that, whats mine is mine. It is what it is. Kept the dogs in a tightly knit circle with a close eye on whats happening. Want a dog? Tough  go find another breed or another breeder for your needs. The more open your dogs are the more possibility of things hitting the fan and going wrong. Look at ANY breed today, who caused all the problems? Dogs or people? Those breeds that are closely guarded are those that are still advancing, those that are kept to historic example. Past is present. Most of these other dogs? Past is history divided to present day. 100 years from now? Don't even want to know.

The APBT is that of a unique story, public availability yet hardly anyone owns one rather variations of the breed. Interesting isn't it? Public can own one with the means and will yet public doesn't know what one even looks like. Purpose? Its still there, the breed is just as closely knit as it was in the past the only difference is the damage has already took its toll. It's like invading a country, leaving it in ruins the country moves forward without repairing or fixing. Contradicting within its self. 

Bullies on the other hand is north vs south while west and east are at war with everyone even within their own territories. Lose - lose situation, even if you mean well doesn't really matter you get drowned out. Its all profit, select few thats respectable is wash. Long road ahead to repair what is still going on.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

KMdogs said:


> Bullies on the other hand is north vs south while west and east are at war with everyone even within their own territories. Lose - lose situation, even if you mean well doesn't really matter you get drowned out. Its all profit, select few thats respectable is wash. Long road ahead to repair what is still going on.


its why bullys and rap go hand in hand every ones too busy talking about every one else's  to even try to keep everything copacetic on their end. they dont wanna see any one except themselves make it big imo. every one needs to put that gangish mentality aside and unite


----------



## KMdogs

stonerreakinhavok said:


> its why bullys and rap go hand in hand every ones too busy talking about every one else's  to even try to keep everything copacetic on their end. they dont wanna see any one except themselves make it big imo. every one needs to put that gangish mentality aside and unite


Unfortunately from what i gather the "majority" of population that wants Bullies fit into that description. Everyone is in it for themselves, many BYB's claim to have the best, "toughest", biggest, smallest, etc in all dog breeds however when it comes to the AmBully i don't believe i've ever seen any other breed out there go in quite the same direction. They appeal to a specific crowd, now i am normally against grouping everyone into one and by no means am i trying to say every Bully owner is the same (theyre not) but i'd say at least 90% if not higher can be grouped into the "thug", "gangster", "wannabe", etc labeling.

I don't think i've seen but possibly a handful of breeders out there that advertise the dogs for what they are, selling them at realistic prices. Most, overpriced genetic disasters that are nothing more. Now i will be the first to admit i do not keep up with the breed, i have no desire to own one nor do i have any desire to admire the breed. I mean no offense to that, there are good people out there that own Bullies but for me they serve no purpose. I also will say that i have seen a handful (can literally count on one hand) the amount of Bullies that even remotely "look good". Just not for me, i can respect those who are in there for the dogs and i do honestly feel for those attempting to turn around the breed, unfortunately they are faced with many, many challenges.

It will take years to undo the "majority" of what has and is going on, i see no stopping it currently as the trends following appear to keep rising whereas the support of those attempting remains on the bottom 10%.

I'm in no position to tell it how it is, of course. I'm just an outsider looking in, perhaps its not as bad as i see it and for the dogs i hope its not.


----------



## Eagle

KM, I'll have to agree with that,,,
Just for the record, I'm glad them punk gangster thugs think bigger is badder...
Because when thestuff hits the fan, those punks be running! along with they lame dogs, LOL.

But seriously, yeah, super priced, for little performance, IMO.
But you do see it how it is,,,a few of us always have our eyes open.


----------



## KMdogs

Eagle said:


> KM, I'll have to agree with that,,,
> Just for the record, I'm glad them punk gangster thugs think bigger is badder...
> Because when the stuff hits the fan, those punks be running! along with they lame dogs, LOL.
> 
> But seriously, yeah, super priced, for little performance, IMO.
> But you do see it how it is,,,a few of us always have our eyes open.


In the end those that are in the right will prevail, the question is when and to what extent. With the trend that has been going on for the better part of 10+ years now, smaller the better, larger the better... Who knows when that may be.

Perhaps it will eventually turn into the story of the APBT, the damage may be done but to anyone with common sense and a little bit of knowledge, can weave out the right from wrong. Legit or fraud. Maybe those that have remained honest will follow suit and keep their dogs a closely guarded secret, if you will.

With the breed still being new and from virtually day one appealing to those that shouldn't own dogs, theres no telling. Its wait and see.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

KMdogs said:


> In the end those that are in the right will prevail, the question is when and to what extent. With the trend that has been going on for the better part of 10+ years now, smaller the better, larger the better... Who knows when that may be.
> 
> Perhaps it will eventually turn into the story of the APBT, the damage may be done but to anyone with common sense and a little bit of knowledge, can weave out the right from wrong. Legit or fraud. Maybe those that have remained honest will follow suit and keep their dogs a closely guarded secret, if you will.
> 
> With the breed still being new and from virtually day one appealing to those that shouldn't own dogs, theres no telling. Its wait and see.


heres how i see it from his own words he see's/saw  thats non beneficial for the breed and he thinks he has proof. he needs to stop being a friends and step up and do what he needs to by not doing anything about it he's making the problem worse. he says he doesnt wanna be a snitch for lack of better words about it but he stepped up to do a job and he needs to do it. now he could be talkin out the corn hole for all we know but, straight up if you know some ones in the wrong and doin bad by the breed you say you represent because you put in hella work call em out. why are you gonna let people destroy what you put in hella time and money in to make especially if you see em doin it?  doesnt sit right with me

edit: i dont know what he knows or even if he knows what he thinks he know, all im doing is callin it how i see it


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

KMdogs said:


> Unfortunately from what i gather the "majority" of population that wants Bullies fit into that description. Everyone is in it for themselves, many BYB's claim to have the best, "toughest", biggest, smallest, etc in all dog breeds however when it comes to the AmBully i don't believe i've ever seen any other breed out there go in quite the same direction. They appeal to a specific crowd, now i am normally against grouping everyone into one and by no means am i trying to say every Bully owner is the same (theyre not) but i'd say at least 90% if not higher can be grouped into the "thug", "gangster", "wannabe", etc labeling.
> 
> I don't think i've seen but possibly a handful of breeders out there that advertise the dogs for what they are, selling them at realistic prices. Most, overpriced genetic disasters that are nothing more. Now i will be the first to admit i do not keep up with the breed, i have no desire to own one nor do i have any desire to admire the breed. I mean no offense to that, there are good people out there that own Bullies but for me they serve no purpose. I also will say that i have seen a handful (can literally count on one hand) the amount of Bullies that even remotely "look good". Just not for me, i can respect those who are in there for the dogs and i do honestly feel for those attempting to turn around the breed, unfortunately they are faced with many, many challenges.
> 
> It will take years to undo the "majority" of what has and is going on, i see no stopping it currently as the trends following appear to keep rising whereas the support of those attempting remains on the bottom 10%.
> 
> I'm in no position to tell it how it is, of course. I'm just an outsider looking in, perhaps its not as bad as i see it and for the dogs i hope its not.


* Now i will be the first to admit i do not keep up with the breed, i have no desire to own one nor do i have any desire to admire the breed*... That is why you have never seen a bully that looks "remotely good." You don't go to shows nor are you hands on with any of these dogs, which makes it a little hard to see the real American Bullies who are doing their thing in the ring. No they're not a working breed; however, they do serve a purpose to those who own them. Not everyone's lifestyle is suited for a working dog.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Just a reminder that there is no breed bashing on this forum. Everyone has their own opinions and that is fine but I will be handing out infractions from here on out if there are any negative comments directed at the breed. Consider this your warning....


----------



## Eagle

Not to mis-interpret you, but I'll be more clear to my point///

Whatever the bullies are good for, good for them...
I love dogs in general,,,however, I am totally in point on one breed,,,the APBT.
And when I see people putting pretenders up, I tend to lose my cool.
Don't call a dog something it is not!!! A bully *is not* an APBT!!!
That would be like calling a UFC fighter a warrior, which he is not,,,
he is a sportsman, protected by rules and regfulations, and knows his life is safe.
But, that's another story, for another day,,,and for another to tell,,,

Point being, the people who made the bullies have no connection to the APBT whatsoever.
They dreamed a dream, and now they are facing what they should have,,,no pity here.
But I've met bullie dogs, and they cool,,,just not APBT's like BYB's pretend.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Eagle said:


> Not to mis-interpret you, but I'll be more clear to my point///
> 
> Whatever the bullies are good for, good for them...
> I love dogs in general,,,however, I am totally in point on one breed,,,the APBT.
> And when I see people putting pretenders up, I tend to lose my cool.
> Don't call a dog something it is not!!! A bully *is not* an APBT!!!
> That would be like calling a UFC fighter a warrior, which he is not,,,
> he is a sportsman, protected by rules and regfulations, and knows his life is safe.
> But, that's another story, for another day,,,and for another to tell,,,
> 
> Point being, the people who made the bullies have no connection to the APBT whatsoever.
> They dreamed a dream, and now they are facing what they should have,,,no pity here.
> But I've met bullie dogs, and they cool,,,just not APBT's like BYB's pretend.


the only ones who have a real connection are the ones who still have actual apbt's in their 4th gen from the 90's but thats jmo i actually like the dogs sure some can be ugly as sin but they can produce decent looking dogs. but i think that if they want to be taken seriously they need to get their act together and get every one on the same page as far as what breed they own. a rose by any other name is not a rose... it has another name for a reason, to distinguish itself from others that may be similar XD


----------



## Eagle

stonerreakinhavok said:


> the only ones who have a real connection are the ones who still have actual apbt's in their 4th gen from the 90's but thats jmo i actually like the dogs sure some can be ugly as sin but they can produce decent looking dogs. but i think that if they want to be taken seriously they need to get their act together and get every one on the same page as far as what breed they own. a rose by any other name is not a rose... it has another name for a reason, to distinguish itself from others that may be similar XD


I forgot where I was for a minute here,,,but you said it good,,,
However, I don't care how a dog "looks", for when you get to that point,
it's all over for perfomance. If you breed to the eye, goodbye "working" dog.
This has been proven, time and again, that "show" people ruin true working dogs.

BTW, I have dogs from the early 1900's, not the 90's.
The pretenders began in the 80's btw. City dwellers at that.
This is when the breed took a downfall in image.
This is when the breed was targeted.
And this is where the breed became a living martyr,,,
it suffers til this day, due to the wrong owners. 
I'm out of this section now.
No offense to bully owners. Not my intent.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Eagle said:


> Not to mis-interpret you, but I'll be more clear to my point///
> 
> Whatever the bullies are good for, good for them...
> I love dogs in general,,,however, I am totally in point on one breed,,,the APBT.
> And when I see people putting pretenders up, I tend to lose my cool.
> Don't call a dog something it is not!!! A bully *is not* an APBT!!!
> That would be like calling a UFC fighter a warrior, which he is not,,,
> he is a sportsman, protected by rules and regfulations, and knows his life is safe.
> But, that's another story, for another day,,,and for another to tell,,,
> 
> Point being, the people who made the bullies have no connection to the APBT whatsoever.
> They dreamed a dream, and now they are facing what they should have,,,no pity here.
> But I've met bullie dogs, and they cool,,,just not APBT's like BYB's pretend.


The majority of bully people call their dogs what they are: American Bullies. Yes, most are dual registered as APBTs with the UKC, but there is nothing wrong with a dual registered dog. Some people show their Am Staffs as APBTs with the UKC and Colby's Primo was a triple registered dog with UKC, ADBA, and AKC. Some people have no clue what they have, but you would be surprised at the number of bully people who call their dogs what they are and please believe that if they don't I am the first one to correct them.

NOOOOW.... Let's get back on topic regarding the OP please....


----------



## Mach0

Eagle said:


> I forgot where I was for a minute here,,,but you said it good,,,
> However, I don't care how a dog "looks", for when you get to that point,
> it's all over for perfomance. If you breed to the eye, goodbye "working" dog.
> This has been proven, time and again, that "show" people ruin true working dogs.
> 
> BTW, I have dogs from the early 1900's, not the 90's.
> The pretenders began in the 80's btw. City dwellers at that.
> This is when the breed took a downfall in image.
> This is when the breed was targeted.
> And this is where the breed became a living martyr,,,
> it suffers til this day, due to the wrong owners.
> I'm out of this section now.
> No offense to bully owners. Not my intent.


The bully is not a working breed. They are also there own breed now with their own registry. I'll admit that once you breed for looks, there goes the working breed. However, that was the direction they wanted. Away from the [ ].


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Mach0 said:


> The bully is not a working breed. They are also there own breed now with their own registry. I'll admit that once you breed for looks, there goes the working breed. However, that was the direction they wanted. Away from the [ ].


Thank you, Freddie! Anytime one breeds for certrain traits the breed suffers and it doesn't matter what breed it is. English Bulldogs are a perfect example of that. _

While acknowledging the major contribution made by dog breeders and dog breeding organizations in fulfilling the important need of humans for animal companions, breeders and scientists have long been aware that all is not well in the world of companion animal breeding. Many of the traits for which there was initially a functional basis were incorporated into the breed standards when dogs left the working arena and entered the world of dog shows. Now some show standards place more importance on appearance than on functionality." (McGreevy & Nicholas, 1999)_


----------



## Mach0

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Thank you, Freddie! Anytime one breeds for certrain traits the breed suffers and it doesn't matter what breed it is. English Bulldogs are a perfect example of that. _
> 
> While acknowledging the major contribution made by dog breeders and dog breeding organizations in fulfilling the important need of humans for animal companions, breeders and scientists have long been aware that all is not well in the world of companion animal breeding. Many of the traits for which there was initially a functional basis were incorporated into the breed standards when dogs left the working arena and entered the world of dog shows. Now some show standards place more importance on appearance than on functionality." (McGreevy & Nicholas, 1999)_


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Firehazard

... look theres flowers growing where there was once a pulverized horse carcass... up:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Firehazard said:


> ... look theres flowers growing where there was once a pulverized horse carcass... up:


Bubbles are pretty....meanwhile back at the ranch


----------



## angelbaby

To say that the owners of these dogs are rappers and thugs and gangsterish is absurd, Comming from people who dont keep up with this breed or know or have talked to many with this breed. If you looked into it you would see a huge percentage of women who own this breed and families putting us into a category or "typical, bully owners" is like us saying all apbt owners must like to [] there dogs and are involved in that type of thing. 
Dave has already aknowledged he hasnt mixed breeds other then the 2 stated to hold him accountable for what other breeders do is absurd as well you all know you cant control what other people do you can sell a dog on contract and even end up having things out of your hands and anyone who denys that is off there rocker. You spend $3000-$5000 on a dog you really think they are going to listen to what the breeder wants? spending that amount they will do as they wish with there dog people dont like being told what to do or what they cant do on general. like I already said though he really shouldnt even acknowlege allegations and such anymore its seems every week there is some new rumor about what he did or is doing so many people are focused on what the next guy is doing they too busy to focus on doing what they need to do, no matter what he says I think the majority of the people will think the same of him as they did before he answered . I know from what i have heard out of his mouth my opinion most likely wont change on him just seems pointless onhis part to have to keep going through this and interview and interview same questions same answers its a lil boring now.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

angelbaby said:


> To say that the owners of these dogs are rappers and thugs and gangsterish is absurd, Comming from people who dont keep up with this breed or know or have talked to many with this breed. If you looked into it you would see a huge percentage of women who own this breed and families putting us into a category or "typical, bully owners" is like us saying all apbt owners must like to [] there dogs and are involved in that type of thing.
> Dave has already aknowledged he hasnt mixed breeds other then the 2 stated to hold him accountable for what other breeders do is absurd as well you all know you cant control what other people do you can sell a dog on contract and even end up having things out of your hands and anyone who denys that is off there rocker. You spend $3000-$5000 on a dog you really think they are going to listen to what the breeder wants? spending that amount they will do as they wish with there dog people dont like being told what to do or what they cant do on general. like I already said though he really shouldnt even acknowlege allegations and such anymore its seems every week there is some new rumor about what he did or is doing so many people are focused on what the next guy is doing they too busy to focus on doing what they need to do, no matter what he says I think the majority of the people will think the same of him as they did before he answered . I know from what i have heard out of his mouth my opinion most likely wont change on him just seems pointless onhis part to have to keep going through this and interview and interview same questions same answers its a lil boring now.


i agree that every one needs to stop worrying about what every one else is doing and make sure that their own stuff is copacetic. but at the same time he says he see's thing happening thats shady and unethical and if your head of the abkc then its your job to call people out no if ands or buts, he lost that privalage when he stepped up to the plate, even if he's gettin paid or not hes got a responsability and knowing exactly who is mixing and hanging papers and not saying a thing about it is HELLA UNETHICAL imo. the fact is that it is a business its providing a service for people and its taking in money and its sending money out.


----------



## Firehazard

.. I touched on that note once and stand by it.. Dave wilsons bully.. the classic bully.. Classy.. 

.. It was Outkast by any other name and some of that Doggpound crew that first push the .. distorted bully's and facist blue dogs. .. the very first.. I remember the first atomic dog had snoops game dogs in it.. LOL times have changed... 

everyone knows it if they look in our history, it was them gotti line dogs spoken of and (sorry my ears are ringing) ... mixing with the RE dogs and hold on, dang ears are ringing.. Im sorry. 
:rofl:


----------



## KMdogs

angelbaby said:


> To say that the owners of these dogs are rappers and thugs and gangsterish is absurd, Comming from people who dont keep up with this breed or know or have talked to many with this breed. If you looked into it you would see a huge percentage of women who own this breed and families putting us into a category or "typical, bully owners" is like us saying all apbt owners must like to [] there dogs and are involved in that type of thing.
> Dave has already aknowledged he hasnt mixed breeds other then the 2 stated to hold him accountable for what other breeders do is absurd as well you all know you cant control what other people do you can sell a dog on contract and even end up having things out of your hands and anyone who denys that is off there rocker. You spend $3000-$5000 on a dog you really think they are going to listen to what the breeder wants? spending that amount they will do as they wish with there dog people dont like being told what to do or what they cant do on general. like I already said though he really shouldnt even acknowlege allegations and such anymore its seems every week there is some new rumor about what he did or is doing so many people are focused on what the next guy is doing they too busy to focus on doing what they need to do, no matter what he says I think the majority of the people will think the same of him as they did before he answered . I know from what i have heard out of his mouth my opinion most likely wont change on him just seems pointless onhis part to have to keep going through this and interview and interview same questions same answers its a lil boring now.


Well i will say that i never said all, rather than a very large percentage. While i don't keep up with the AmBullies i do have my own experiences with running into owners, discussions, etc and majority of those i meet do fit into specifics i mentioned.

Sometimes someone from the outside looking in sees things that those that are "in" do not, over look, etc. Now i may be wrong and i did say that i hope i am for the sake of the breed however i can only give my cents with what i have seen and know. If im wrong i am wrong, if im right i am right.

I do know that the vast % is not in it for the breed, its obvious. You don't see this much corruption if the majority are doing right by the dogs.

I will leave it at that.


----------



## Nizmo

stonerreakinhavok said:


> its why bullys and rap go hand in hand every ones too busy talking about every one else's  to even try to keep everything copacetic on their end. they dont wanna see any one except themselves make it big imo. every one needs to put that gangish mentality aside and unite


i think thats a terrible label. and really out of place. every breed has thre "bad" crowd. i mean a lot of people on the street that you see with APBT's dont even know what to call there own dog.
basically what im saying is every breed falls into the wrong hand. there is no breed that is going to have people that will JUST shine a positive light.
its sterotyping like this that makes the breed take one step forward and two steps back.



KMdogs said:


> Unfortunately from what i gather the "majority" of population that wants Bullies fit into that description. Everyone is in it for themselves, many BYB's claim to have the best, "toughest", biggest, smallest, etc in all dog breeds however when it comes to the AmBully i don't believe i've ever seen any other breed out there go in quite the same direction. They appeal to a specific crowd, now i am normally against grouping everyone into one and by no means am i trying to say every Bully owner is the same (theyre not) but i'd say at least 90% if not higher can be grouped into the "thug", "gangster", "wannabe", etc labeling.
> 
> I don't think i've seen but possibly a handful of breeders out there that advertise the dogs for what they are, _selling them at realistic prices._ Most, overpriced genetic disasters that are nothing more. Now i will be the first to admit i do not keep up with the breed, i have no desire to own one nor do i have any desire to admire the breed. I mean no offense to that, there are good people out there that own Bullies but for me *they serve no purpose*. I also will say that i have seen a handful (can literally count on one hand) the amount of Bullies that even remotely "look good". Just not for me, i can respect those who are in there for the dogs and i do honestly feel for those attempting to turn around the breed, unfortunately they are faced with many, many challenges.
> 
> It will take years to undo the "majority" of what has and is going on, i see no stopping it currently as the trends following appear to keep rising whereas the support of those attempting remains on the bottom 10%.
> 
> I'm in no position to tell it how it is, of course. I'm just an outsider looking in, perhaps its not as bad as i see it and for the dogs i hope its not.


there purpose is showing and over all a GREAT family dog. thats purpose enough IMO. not every dog needs to have a working purpose. in todays world there isn't much room for working dogs other than most people want a "working" dog to play with in there back yard. 
hit up a few abkc shows and get the feel for what they are really about. its not all rappers, thugs and idiots. like i said every breed has there bad parts.

and the dog IMO is only worth as much as the person will pay. if someone will pay $3,000 for a dog, why not? EB's go for a few grand, why not these dogs?
all these stupid designer mutts are even going for a couple grand, and that, i will never understand lol



Eagle said:


> Not to mis-interpret you, but I'll be more clear to my point///
> 
> Whatever the bullies are good for, good for them...
> I love dogs in general,,,however, I am totally in point on one breed,,,the APBT.
> And when I see people putting pretenders up, I tend to lose my cool.
> Don't call a dog something it is not!!! A bully *is not* an APBT!!!
> That would be like calling a UFC fighter a warrior, which he is not,,,
> he is a sportsman, protected by rules and regfulations, and knows his life is safe.
> But, that's another story, for another day,,,and for another to tell,,,
> 
> Point being, the people who made the bullies have no connection to the APBT whatsoever.
> They dreamed a dream, and now they are facing what they should have,,,no pity here.
> But I've met bullie dogs, and they cool,,,just not APBT's like BYB's pretend.


bullies do have a connection to the apbt though! its called HISTORY!
the people that founded this breed were known in the APBT world.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Nizmo said:


> i think thats a terrible label. and really out of place. every breed has thre "bad" crowd. i mean a lot of people on the street that you see with APBT's dont even know what to call there own dog.
> basically what im saying is every breed falls into the wrong hand. there is no breed that is going to have people that will JUST shine a positive light.
> its sterotyping like this that makes the breed take one step forward and two steps back.
> 
> there purpose is showing and over all a GREAT family dog. thats purpose enough IMO. not every dog needs to have a working purpose. in todays world there isn't much room for working dogs other than most people want a "working" dog to play with in there back yard.
> hit up a few abkc shows and get the feel for what they are really about. its not all rappers, thugs and idiots. like i said every breed has there bad parts.
> 
> and the dog IMO is only worth as much as the person will pay. if someone will pay $3,000 for a dog, why not? EB's go for a few grand, why not these dogs?
> all these stupid designer mutts are even going for a couple grand, and that, i will never understand lol
> 
> bullies do have a connection to the apbt though! its called HISTORY!
> the people that founded this breed were known in the APBT world.


Bangin post, Niz! Well said.....


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

Nizmo said:


> i think thats a terrible label. and really out of place. every breed has thre "bad" crowd. i mean a lot of people on the street that you see with APBT's dont even know what to call there own dog.
> basically what im saying is every breed falls into the wrong hand. there is no breed that is going to have people that will JUST shine a positive light.
> its sterotyping like this that makes the breed take one step forward and two steps back.


never seen any one on the street with a true apbt all i see is bullys mostly here in so cal. nizmo hows that so outta place when you said "An abkc event is a rap concert lol" in the thread http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/39234-little-but-annoyed.html just about every one i see where i am keep that in mind in my geographical area is trying to be gangster, my opinion is based off of what i see not what im told but i dont go to shows and im not deep into bullys. its just what i see out side lookin in. but if every one thinks the persona is bad for the breed then some one needs to step in and try to regulate. once again its back to the thing dave not doing everything he should be doing for the breed he needs to regulate. but you know what hit me up with a show near my area torrance, ca and i'll do my best to get there so i can experience it for myself


----------



## Nizmo

stonerreakinhavok said:


> never seen any one on the street with a true apbt all i see is bullys mostly here in so cal. nizmo hows that so outta place when you said "An abkc event is a rap concert lol" in the thread http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/39234-little-but-annoyed.html just about every one i see where i am keep that in mind in my geographical area is trying to be gangster, my opinion is based off of what i see not what im told but i dont go to shows and im not deep into bullys. its just what i see out side lookin in. but if every one thinks the persona is bad for the breed then some one needs to step in and try to regulate. once again its back to the thing dave not doing everything he should be doing for the breed he needs to regulate. but you know what hit me up with a show near my are torrance, ca and i'll do my best to get there so i can experience it for myself


the last show i went to played a lot of rap music while we we're setting up. lol.
what i can tell is the abkc is more laid back then a UKC show. its just a different atmosphere. not bad, just different.
i do have to agree with you on one level. if he knows the dogs papers are hung, he should persue banning them and weeding them out. why if you know the papers are hung you would continue to register the dogs and let them produce...
where i live there are lots of "pitbulls", but i wouldnt call them bullies really, though they are not your standard apbt's either... idk what to call em


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

ok i cant call em bullies either but bully style dogs. its what i saw in ne portland for the 5 months or so i lived there even there it was the same kinda thing wanna be gangsters had em and all that. i also agree that not every one wants a working dog and not every one needs a working dog, but i dont think a house is complete with out a dog or 2 or 3. but every thing i have left to say is irrrelevant to the original thread.


----------



## Firehazard

no way did I say it was all rappers.. .. I said .. a certain clientel started and coined the first distored blue dogs that became known as bully on a larger fan base. .. what I meant.. Snoop pushed nigerino and said it in a song and everyone (thug fashion) wanted a nigerino dog. Then snoop pushed them blues and his cousins pushed them bullies about the same time Outkast was doing their thing.. .. their impact was greater on the public than the truth, as usually is.


----------



## Nizmo

stonerreakinhavok said:


> ok i cant call em bullies either but bully style dogs. its what i saw in ne portland for the 5 months or so i lived there even there it was the same kinda thing wanna be gangsters had em and all that. i also agree that not every one wants a working dog and not every one needs a working dog, but i dont think a house is complete with out a dog or 2 or 3. but every thing i have left to say is irrrelevant to the original thread.


i get what you mean bro. i grew up in NE portland and thats what i saw too. what i still see here across the river in vancouver.. portland is infested with pitbull type dogs...
i agree, every house needs a few dogs


----------



## Nizmo

Firehazard said:


> no way did I say it was all rappers.. .. I said .. a certain clientel started and coined the first distored blue dogs that became known as bully on a larger fan base. .. what I meant.. Snoop pushed nigerino and said it in a song and everyone (thug fashion) wanted a nigerino dog. Then snoop pushed them blues and his cousins pushed them bullies about the same time Outkast was doing their thing.. .. their impact was greater on the public than the truth, as usually is.


i wasnt directing it to you.
anything in a rap song is going to be the new fab thing to get and do.
if they rapped about geo metro's on 33's and midgets; its golden.
those bullies are just another way for them to get a few bucks. its sick and its cruel. makes me want to slap them ignorant fools


----------



## Sadie

Well when I look at bullies and the bully magazines I do see them mostly associated with the Urban Street Thug Culture you can't ignore that it's as clear as day. But when I look at game dogs I associate them with some ******* country hillbilly folks LOL. There are always exceptions to stereotypes ..


----------



## KMdogs

Lets not pick apart my posts and turn them into anything they are not, Bullies have a place for those who are looking for a show dog and a great companion. The reason why i said *..but for me they serve no purpose..* is because for me, they offer nothing i look for or need. Lets not get that confused with anything more or less than just that.

Bullies do have that connection however they are worlds apart. There is zero comparison between a [] dog and a show dog. This breed has been around long enough to be their own dog without influence from others, i think its about time breeders as well as owners of the Bullies in whole start acknowledging this and being open. Yes, those that respectable are trying to do so however its all wash in comparison to the big picture.

I'm not insulting the dogs just because they are not for me, i think some of you may be reading a little much in certain lines vs what im saying..Or maybe im not being clear enough.

Either way i wish all of those luck in efforts to keep true to the dogs, i can respect that about anyone no matter the breed. Whether that is members on here, Dave Wilson or anyone else. Like i said in my OP here, the more powerful and knowledgable you are the more people there are attempting to disprove what you have done or are doing. He either did or didn't and the only person(s) that know without a single doubt are those that were involved in the entire process.



Sadie said:


> Well when I look at bullies and the bully magazines I do see them mostly associated with the Urban Street Thug Culture you can't ignore that it's as clear as day. But when I look at game dogs I associate them with some ******* country hillbilly folks LOL. There are always exceptions to stereotypes ..


Exactly, as mentioned before i am not naive to believe that everyone who owns "x" dog falls under "x" category however i would say virtually all people i have personally (in person) spoken to falls under what i mentioned. Do all? Of course not.

As to shows, just as anything plenty of people go out to shows from all walks of life. Poor, rich, thug, nerds, etc. However not every single person that goes to shows make up an entire population or culture surrounding the dog. A high percentage would probably be 40% of people that own Bullies go to shows, world wide every year.

However, the entire point i was making with my statement is what Sadie has mentioned above.. Even though not all owns fall under _____ there can't really be denying that there is a certain culture surrounding the breed that can be seen through the advertisements. With that, follows the crowd who "likes" those types of advertisements or however you wish to put it therefore..

Anyway, many different types of people own the Bully and any type of dog, no questioning. However i personally have seen a larger % of a crowd specific liking.

Again, maybe im wrong maybe im right im speaking on my own experiences and what i see, i'm entitled to make a logical and educated decision.


----------



## Firehazard

I think we are all saying the same thing.. Just in different languages.. up:

:clap: kudos to all above ^^^^^^


----------



## zohawn

i see alot that should never be bred. i see alot of the dachshund thing, where the sway-back/heavy toe in hurts the dog for life. hopefully they get toa point where the athleticism shines


----------



## stonerreakinhavok

zohawn said:


> i see alot that should never be bred. i see alot of the dachshund thing, where the sway-back/heavy toe in hurts the dog for life. hopefully they get toa point where the athleticism shines


once again not sure your in the right thread but the last thing i might call most of bullys i have seen is athletic... though mach0's blue would be one i would.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

stonerreakinhavok said:


> once again not sure your in the right thread but the last thing i might call most of bullys i have seen is athletic... though mach0's blue would be one i would.


Athletisicm is not something that a lot of breeders take into consideration especially those that breed their "freaks" with the two finger muzzles. The more brachycephalic the face, then the harder time a dog has breathing, which is why so many die from heat stroke or heart attacks at such a young age. There are more athletic bullies than you think though and the XL dogs are a whole different story. They probably have the best athletic ability out of any of the classes, escept for Classic of course.


----------



## cityofsin

Well in regards to the op I would think that he'd be used to it,since his name goes behind the creation of the bully. Now if he didn't want to get accused of mixing maybe he shouldn't have let some get out of hand and still be ok with it. I've always said if you wanted a show dog than am staff should've been your choice and if you wanted a big well tempered dog a bull mastiff wouldve been the choice.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

cityofsin said:


> Well in regards to the op I would think that he'd be used to it,since his name goes behind the creation of the bully. Now if he didn't want to get accused of mixing maybe he shouldn't have let some get out of hand and still be ok with it. I've always said if you wanted a show dog than am staff should've been your choice and if you wanted a big well tempered dog a bull mastiff wouldve been the choice.


Dave has always tried to keep it positive and about the dogs. Those that did mix he cut ties with. people are about to get exposed very soon though.


----------



## Trojanboi400

*My 2¢ I'll try not to get neg rep for being misinterpreted*

My 2¢...keep the change: The Bully world has a lot of issues right now & Dave is being held responsible because he help create it. I'm in the military so I understand...if 1 of my troops get out of line, guess who is in the chiefs office getting :curse: out? ME! And if I f' up my chief is in the commanders office getting his  chewed as well. If you are at the top, you are responsible for the actions of those appointed under you.

If Dave knew about the mixing & didn't try to stop it then this is karma knocking on his door to pay him a visit.  don't smell better with time. I wish him well & hopes he stand by his creation with both feet planted regardless of the gossip & rumors. ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS so his best bet is to fight to clear his name & the dogs that have RE attached to them. I honestly don't mind the original/classic style bully that RE used to produce but things have spun out of control. Put aside the fact that most of the public will call an Am Bully a "pit bull" & an APBT a mixed mutt (that's for when we speak on separating the breeds), but people are breeding/producing walking birth defects. I know not all Bully owner/breeders are doing this but their are certain kennels out there that have some nasty unhealthy four-legged creatures in their programs.

Not to "bully bash" but people say this breed was created to make the ultimate companion. Why? when it's already over 100 different dog breeds that will make great companions. They are now being produced like it's black Friday & it's a Big Bully sale going on. People with 3 bitches prego by the same stud within 1-3 months of each other with about 30 pups on the ground (including the dead 1s) & breeders planning c-sections before she even takes because they know she is not fit to have natural pups  I understand every breed has some health issues to watch for but they shouldn't drop dead playing with your kids in the backyard.

I think Dave & the ABKC needs to crack down hard on these :curse:  breeders. I'm talking strict rules and make examples of a few suspect kennels to show they mean business. Pull papers & all. It's up to the Bully breeders/owners to save their breed of choice.

? though. What is with all the different classes? The Am Bully is a new breed that has 3 more breeds under it? I think dropping a class or 2 would really help the Bully community...especially the pocket bully (Has the most health issues from what I've seen) JMO.


----------



## cityofsin

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Dave has always tried to keep it positive and about the dogs. Those that did mix he cut ties with. people are about to get exposed very soon though.


The thing with exposing someone is that your own skeletons come
Out the closet as well so maybe Dave staying quiet would greatly benefit him. My question is why would you use apbt in the creation of a dog you'd like to be non da?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Trojanboi400 said:


> My 2¢...keep the change: The Bully world has a lot of issues right now & Dave is being held responsible because he help create it. I'm in the military so I understand...if 1 of my troops get out of line, guess who is in the chiefs office getting :curse: out? ME! And if I f' up my chief is in the commanders office getting his  chewed as well. If you are at the top, you are responsible for the actions of those appointed under you.
> 
> If Dave knew about the mixing & didn't try to stop it then this is karma knocking on his door to pay him a visit.  don't smell better with time. I wish him well & hopes he stand by his creation with both feet planted regardless of the gossip & rumors. ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS so his best bet is to fight to clear his name & the dogs that have RE attached to them. I honestly don't mind the original/classic style bully that RE used to produce but things have spun out of control. Put aside the fact that most of the public will call an Am Bully a "pit bull" & an APBT a mixed mutt (that's for when we speak on separating the breeds), but people are breeding/producing walking birth defects. I know not all Bully owner/breeders are doing this but their are certain kennels out there that have some nasty unhealthy four-legged creatures in their programs.
> 
> Not to "bully bash" but people say this breed was created to make the ultimate companion. Why? when it's already over 100 different dog breeds that will make great companions. They are now being produced like it's black Friday & it's a Big Bully sale going on. People with 3 bitches prego by the same stud within 1-3 months of each other with about 30 pups on the ground (including the dead 1s) & breeders planning c-sections before she even takes because they know she is not fit to have natural pups  I understand every breed has some health issues to watch for but they shouldn't drop dead playing with your kids in the backyard.
> 
> I think Dave & the ABKC needs to crack down hard on these :curse:  breeders. I'm talking strict rules and make examples of a few suspect kennels to show they mean business. Pull papers & all. It's up to the Bully breeders/owners to save their breed of choice.
> 
> ? though. What is with all the different classes? The Am Bully is a new breed that has 3 more breeds under it? I think dropping a class or 2 would really help the Bully community...especially the pocket bully (Has the most health issues from what I've seen) JMO.


The ABKC is still in its infancy and changes are being made as they see fit. It is not the registry's responsibility to fix what is being done, it is the responsibility of the breeders to protect and better the breed. A registry can only do so much. Papers will never be pulled, but papers don't have to be issued. The dogs that have deformities aka "the freaks" are not dogs that I would consider an American Bully because they lack breed type and some of them aren't even ABKC registered thus they are NOT an American Bully. If the ABKC dropped any of the classes then so many people would not have a class to show their dog in. Many people talk down on the Extreme Class and say it is a class for messed up dogs; however, that is an ignorant statement. GR CH Big Poppa is an Extreme dog with insane bone, but he is super clean to be a dog of that size and moves better than most Standard dogs I have put my hands on. The American Bully does not have 3 breeds under it and dropping a class will not change anything other than leave nice show dogs without a place to show. I encourage you to attend more ABKC shows so you can see what real American Bullies look like because there are more dogs than what is hyped up on the Internet. Most of the hyped up garbage dogs on the Internet aren't ABKC registered nor have they ever tried to become registered. There is more to the American Bully than what you see on the Internet please believe that. After the Arkansas show this weekend it is evident that the Pocket class is improving and becoming more conform. I am not the biggest Pocket fan because of the structural issues I have seen, but the class I saw this weekend was one of the better ones I've seen. Back to Dave giving other people dogs... Many people think it is easy to control other people's actions when in actuality it isn't. If someone 1000 miles away has a dog that you gave them how are you to control what someone breeds to it, especially if you weren't aware of it until after the fact. Registries aren't quick to pull papers on a dog because unless there is a complaint made by someone who owns a dog that is off of said dog and files a complaint they aren't going to make the first move (most likely because they have no idea there is question about parentage etc).

If you want to hear more on this issue please tune in to the *Bully Booth *tomorrow night at 10/9pm CST and 7pm PST.

Click *here *to listen to the Bully Booth with Bully the Kid and the Lycan King tomorrow November 9, 2011 @10pm EST/9pm CST/7pm PST.


----------



## redog

cityofsin said:


> The thing with exposing someone is that your own skeletons come
> Out the closet as well so maybe Dave staying quiet would greatly benefit him. My question is why would you use apbt in the creation of a dog you'd like to be non da?


thats a good question. you should ask Dave next time hes on btk's show. he has always satisfied my curiosity with all the right answers. Ive learned to not follow the bantor unless it comes from his mouth its usually bs


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

redog said:


> thats a good question. you should ask Dave next time hes on btk's show. he has always satisfied my curiosity with all the right answers. Ive learned to not follow the bantor unless it comes from his mouth its usually bs


Yupp like I posted above, tune into the show tomorrow night.


----------

